

Capital One offers you a different loan APR depending on your Web browser - vkdelta
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/11/02/capital-one-offers-you-different-loan-apr-depending-on-your-web-browser/

======
getonit
This was covered here a couple of days ago - it's per browser session rather
than per browser, and almost certainly just a case of A/B testing in the wild.

